# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Mast....

## Lunk1



----------


## austinite

who makes it?

----------


## Lunk1

> who makes it?


UGL...I was concerned the new one is cloudy. PMing Gixx. Might seek a replacement Mon.

----------


## stpete

Looks like my tren before filtering.

----------


## Lunk1

> Looks like my tren before filtering.


Gixx thought either needed refiltered or moisture got in..

----------


## AXx

Looks like Hulk juice!!!

Hell I would re-filter it, couldn't hurt ten if it doesn't clear up, ask for the replacement

----------


## stpete

Yeah, re filter it. Can't hurt anything.

----------


## Lunk1

> Looks like Hulk juice!!!
> 
> Hell I would re-filter it, couldn't hurt ten if it doesn't clear up, ask for the replacement


 I aint going to fk with it. I paid good $ for it and he will replace it. Filtering isn't my job...getting big as fk is lol!

----------


## AXx

> I aint going to fk with it. I paid good $ for it and he will replace it. Filtering isn't my job...getting big as fk is lol!


Your fired!!

----------


## Lunk1

> Your fired!!


For poor performance lol???

----------


## AXx

> For poor performance lol???


Lol yes

----------


## Lunk1

> Lol yes


I should get a promotion...getting big is never a pronlem...its the shrinking thing that should get me a poor performance eval lol

----------

